# Screensaver does not "start"



## nosse (Dec 22, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this site, so first I want to say hello to everyone and hope
you can "help" me out with my inquiry.

My screensaver (no matter which one I select from the list) does not
start automatically. When I check the "preview" of the screensaver (under
properties/screensaver) everything appears ok and the screensaver
runs normally.

When I've pressed "OK" (or "Apply") it won't start though (after chosed
time interval).

How can I sort this out? I'd like my screensavers running normally.

TQ.
Nosse


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello and welcome to TSF,
try selecting 'none', click apply, then do a disc defrag, (start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Disc defragmenter, select the drive windows is installed on).
Go to start > Run, type 'chkdsk /r' and restart.
Now select a screensaver, and change the time to 1 minute, and wait. See if it works.

When it is suppost to go into the screensaver, do any messages come up?

Is there any programs running, that could be preventing it from coming up?


----------



## nosse (Dec 22, 2006)

*Still not working*

I tried what you recommended, but unfortunately still the same.
No error messages were appearing during defrag/scandisc either.

There are no error (or other) messages appearing on the desktop (from 
the screensavers), none whatsoever and there are no programs (to my knowledge) preventing the screensaver from "starting".

What else could I try?

Thanks for taking time to help me with this one... And Merry Xmas.

TQ
Nosse


----------



## Martingale00 (Nov 26, 2006)

First thing that would come to my mind would be spyware or adware running in the background keeping the computer awake at all times. Have you done a full spyware scan? Although one time I had a problem just like you described. Turned out the optical mouse I was using was picking up a signal from the wood textured table it was sitting on preventing the screen saver from coming on. The wacky signal wasn't enough movement to see the curser move on the screen but the slightest input will prevent the screen saver from coming on. Have you swapped mice lately and are you using a mouse pad? Some optical and laser mice will react weird to certain textures they're sitting on. But i'd really try and see if you have some kind of program running in the background first. Try a spyware scan.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,
I agree with what Martingale00 has said, try going through the 'Having problems with spyware/viruses' first steps in my sig, and post a HJT log in the HJT log help section (Link in sig).
Try removing any devices, such as mice, keyboards, and other USB devices.

In the taskbar, the icons to the right, have a look there, see if anything could be preventing it. Try closing them.


----------



## leatherdog (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi, Thanks for this site. I also am having the same :jackson: problem as user nosse. My screen savers will not start..when going to active screen saver...screen just comes up black. If Anybody comes up with the precise cause of this problem ,it would be appreciated. Thanks. Leatherdog


----------



## leatherdog (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry about the dancer in my last post...lol . I think i resolved the screen saver issue...my power settings were set to shut of monitor...at the same time as my screen saver was to come on...to fix it I set Turn Off Monitor setting to never. hope that helps.


----------



## Martingale00 (Nov 26, 2006)

leatherdog said:


> Sorry about the dancer in my last post...lol . I think i resolved the screen saver issue...my power settings were set to shut of monitor...at the same time as my screen saver was to come on...to fix it I set Turn Off Monitor setting to never. hope that helps.


Yeah, a lot of people have thought they had major problems/defective monitors with new computers because I think Windows XP shuts down the monitor after like 45 minutes by default.


----------



## ksyed (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi, Try unplugging the USb devices on your computer and see if it works.
If it does try to figure which USB device causes it. if it is Wireless mouse or keyboard try the steps in http://support.microsoft.com/kb/911895. 
If USB devices are not the cause then try Starting your computer in clean Boot (refer to http//support.microsoft.com/kb/310353). If it helps try eliminating the different items in the StartUp tab of System Copnfiguration and see which is causinfg the issue.


----------



## leatherdog (Dec 31, 2006)

ive had a recent crash cuausing me to install a new hd...and reinstall windows 2k xp....but im now positive that was the resolove..of my case..but ty for the site...


----------



## vikrantkpr (Mar 24, 2008)

Helper/Alternative in case ScreenSaver Not Working

http://www.rtsoftwares.com/screensaver-not-working.html



leatherdog said:


> Hi, Thanks for this site. I also am having the same :jackson: problem as user nosse. My screen savers will not start..when going to active screen saver...screen just comes up black. If Anybody comes up with the precise cause of this problem ,it would be appreciated. Thanks. Leatherdog


----------

